# Con Man - new indigogo campaign by Alan Tudyk and Nathan Fillion



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/con-man/x/7005858

They play actors from a failed sci fi show that was cancelled prematurely.



> Wray Nerely (Alan Tudyk-Me!) was a co-star on Spectrum, a sci-fi series which was canceled -Too Soon- yet became a cult classic. Wray's good friend, Jack Moore (Nathan Fillion) starred in the series and has gone on to become a major movie star. While Jack enjoys the life of an A-lister, Wray tours the sci-fi circuit as a guest of conventions, comic book stores, and lots of pop culture events. The show will feature all the weird and crazy things that happen to Wray along the way to these events.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Interesting... without knowing the storyline, I think I'd prefer a "fictionalized" version of themselves (i.e. Alan playing "Alan" and Nathan playing "Nathan.")


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

In 12 hours or so they have already received $715K in funding, nearly $300K more than their initial goal. The Browncoats have risen up.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

My sister told me about it this afternoon. I contributed before I even read the description.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Interesting... without knowing the storyline, I think I'd prefer a "fictionalized" version of themselves (i.e. Alan playing "Alan" and Nathan playing "Nathan.")


If you watch the video they are going to make fun of the weird people they encounter at cons... not the con-goers, but the promoters and the security guys and so forth. Making it more fictionalized than that makes that easier for them.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Passed the million mark!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I like the part how "Con Man" has a double meaning - both sci-fi convention man and the way he gets strangers longing for the past to give him $1.3 million out of thin air.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

The first teaser trailer is out. It's pretty good! Go to the indiegogo site to watch it.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/con-man


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

$1.7 million now... The "HangWith" perk is a bit strange - mostly Alan reading greetings from the screen, when it works at all. Still kinda fun, when it works, which is not always.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/03/1...an-tudyk-launch-indiegogo-campaign-web-series


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

stevel said:


> $1.7 million now... The "HangWith" perk is a bit strange - mostly Alan reading greetings from the screen, when it works at all. Still kinda fun, when it works, which is not always.


Alan likes to hang out a lot!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Up to $2.1M now.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

$2.25M and the comic book has been unlocked.

$2.5M gets a Spectrum novel published as an ebook.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Reddit AMA today. Some fun comments in there, including this:

Alan Tudyk: Although it's important to note: leaves that are flying in the wind are dead.
It's true! I just realized it this past year.

Alan will be at Megacon in Orlando this weekend. They are going to count down the minutes on the Indiegogo campaign at a bar Friday night and be shooting crowd scenes for the show all day Saturday.

AMA link:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/31rvks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Trailer is great. I'm in for $25 so I can stream when it's ready.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Ereth said:


> Alan will be at Megacon in Orlando this weekend. They are going to count down the minutes on the Indiegogo campaign at a bar Friday night and be shooting crowd scenes for the show all day Saturday.


Cool - I'll be there! Just on Sunday, though :-(

However, Sunday is when they're (Alan, Summer Glau, and Adam Baldwin) doing the Firefly panel, so at least I'll catch that.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I've been thinking of day tripping down just for the Firefly panel. Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Ereth said:


> I've been thinking of day tripping down just for the Firefly panel. Maybe I'll see you there.


It would be great to meet you - I'll look for you! You can spot us by looking for my 15 year old daughter, who will almost certainly be dressed as Mal.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

IndyJones will be a Megacon as well. You guys should meet up.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

Best $100 I spent, wait, OMG I spent $100


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> IndyJones will be a Megacon as well. You guys should meet up.


Nah, if he's scheduled to be somewhere where I'm planning on going, he gets an invite to Mann's Chinese Theater or something big and exciting like that JUST TO AVOID ME!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I made a shirt to wear at the Con tomorrow


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Cool shirt! Get Alan to sign it as Wray Neary!

I didn't manage to make it down, so take pictures. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

No time for a signature but Adam and Alan loved the shirts (my daughter wore one too)


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

:up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

That's fantastic!! 

I meant to ask you to give Adam, my love - had no idea you'd actually get a happy family photo with him and the others.  So cool that you and your daughter dress up and have such fun.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Awesome!

I wish I could meet them. I have a couple cool shirts to wear plus a Jayne hat.

I have the Capt Hammer shirt, and I have a shirt with Malcom Reynolds tearing his shirt open Clark Kent/Superman style revealing the Capt Hammer shirt. Also have a shirt with Jayne's hat that just says "Shiny"!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So anyone else who contributed to this can you tell me how this whole "Hang w/" thing works? I got an email today saying it should be setup, but I never saw one before that gave me my secret code or whatever I need to use it. Also I have no idea what it is. I really only care about watching the actual show, not production updates or chatting with the stars. So as long as this has nothing to do with watching the actual show then I don't really care.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It doesn't have to do with the actual show. "Hang w/" is a way that the producers (Tudyk, Fillion, and PJ Haarsma) can stream video of themselves to the interested masses, talking live about the production of the show while responding to incoming text messages the app users submit. It hasn't worked very well thus far.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

It's a stupid app. I feel like they are pushing that app more than the show. They should just upload the videos to youtube like everyone else.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

dan203 said:


> so as long as this has nothing to do with watching the actual show then i don't really care.


+1


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> It doesn't have to do with the actual show. "Hang w/" is a way that the producers (Tudyk, Fillion, and PJ Haarsma) can stream video of themselves to the interested masses, talking live about the production of the show while responding to incoming text messages the app users submit. It hasn't worked very well thus far.


OK good. As long as I don't miss out on the actual show I'm cool.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Vimeo access codes coming Monday!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Starting 11AM Eastern.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Whoop!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Got mine. Need to figure out how to watch Vimeo though. Back when I bought in to the project they had one in the Opera part of the TiVo. Now it's gone. I'll have to dig up my FireTV stick or Chromecast. (not sure where either one is at the moment)


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I won't be able to watch until tomorrow but I just redeemed my code and made sure it's working.

I haven't checked to see if someone's already made one, but if not we need a spoiler thread.

I had trouble getting it to the Chromecast. I had to jump over to (Android) chrome beta rather than chrome.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I haven't received my code yet.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Just finished watching. I want more! How many episodes do we get? I got 4 today, but I thought there were going to be more than that.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

They seem to be releasing in batches.

I watched through my Amazon Fire Stick, but it kept stalling at frequent intervals, making it a bit difficult to follow. I will try on my PC and Roku to see if they are any better. I have plenty of bandwidth, but maybe the Fire Stick isn't up to it.

Loved it so far - my wife, who has attended more SF cons than I have, said it was so predictable because it was so true-to-life. I considered myself lucky that I recognized Felicia Day as the assistant - and I just finished reading her book (highly recommend it). I didn't immediately recognize several of the actors with significant parts.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I watched all four this evening with my daughter.



Spoiler



My daughter's name is the second to last name on the contributor list. The credits pause at the end just long enough before going dark that we catch it every time.

I caught Orson Scott Card's name on the list - anyone see any other names that caught your eye?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markz said:


> I haven't received my code yet.


Turns out I did have the code. I just deleted it before I saw it. Found it in the trash though so all is good.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

So who's going to type all the names from the credits into IMDB?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Vimeo lists 13 episodes in total, the rest "coming soon". I was able to play an episode fine on my PC, so I guess it was the Fire Stick that wasn't up to the task.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

So far I've watched the first two episodes. Not laugh out loud funny but definitely entertaining. It's a lot of fun spotting the cameos.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I watched them all last night. They were pretty funny but I expected them to be longer. Like a regular sitcom. 20-22 minutes per episode. These are only about 10 minutes each. Seems more like some sort of YouTube show or something. Not sure it was worth the $2/episode it cost. Especially since I only get access for a couple of months and don't actually "own" them.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I suppose you didn't sign up for the Blu-Ray/DVD tiers?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> I suppose you didn't sign up for the Blu-Ray/DVD tiers?


Nope streaming only.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Just received this e-mail from Vimeo:

Hi there,

We hope you enjoyed watching season one of Con Man!

To show how much they appreciate your support, Alan and Nathan would like to give you the gift of watching Con Man over and over and over again until the sun explodes and engulfs us all in darkness. Anywho, you dont have to do a thing  as of today, you automatically own season one!

When you log in and go to vimeo.com/ondemand/conman, you'll see the message You own this title, and have the option to stream it forever and ever to infinity and beyond amen.

Questions? Reply to this email and the Vimeo Support Team will get back to you ASAP.

LOVE,
Vimeo (and the Con Man dudes)​


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I got that too! Very nice!


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

Ereth said:


> I suppose you didn't sign up for the Blu-Ray/DVD tiers?


So we went for the DVD and still haven't gotten them. Supposedly they were shipping in January but we haven't seen ours. Anyone besides us go for the DVD and know anything more?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Doh said:


> So we went for the DVD and still haven't gotten them. Supposedly they were shipping in January but we haven't seen ours. Anyone besides us go for the DVD and know anything more?


I haven't gotten the blu-ray yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I watched the first 4 episodes released on Vimeo but never watched the remaining episodes. They were OK but really short. Less like a TV show and more like a YouTube show. They sent me a thing a while back saying that I "own" them on Vimeo now, rather then the original 180 day window they were going to impose, so I haven't really felt rushed to watch them.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Doh said:


> So we went for the DVD and still haven't gotten them. Supposedly they were shipping in January but we haven't seen ours. Anyone besides us go for the DVD and know anything more?


According to the comments on the Indiegogo website, they are being printed and should go out soon.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

BluRay (also includes DVD) showed up today.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Holy **** I can't believe forgo about this. I just bought the season on iTunes, can't wait to watch!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The outtakes are pretty funny (as is often the case.) I had thought that the disc would include the backers list in a more accessible format, but not that I can find - still the rapid scroll at the end of each episode.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Con Man Season 2 To Stream Exclusively On Comic-Con HQ



> Lionsgate announced today that the second season of Con Man  the series from Alan Tudyk, Nathan Fillion and PJ Haarsma  will appear exclusively on Comic-Con HQ, the new the new subscription video-on-demand service from Lionsgate and Comic-Con International.
> 
> We are thrilled to be a part of the Comic-Con HQ family, said Tudyk in a statement. For a series that was born out of a passion for the genre and support from the fans, we couldnt think of a better way to connect with our community.
> 
> The second season of the series sees Tudyk return as struggling actor and convention staple Wray Nerely. Fillion will also return as his more successful best friend Jack Moore. Wray will continue his attempts to become an esteemed mainstream leading man, while maintaining the respect of the fans of his short-lived TV series, Spectrum, former co-stars and Jack in the process.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Syfy Acquires 'Con Man,' Adding Alan Tudyk's Emmy-Nominated Indie Comedy To Its Lineup - Exclusive


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Woohoo!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Reading through the article, I have mixed feelings on combining the original short episodes into longer episodes. As long as they don't edit out too much to get it to fit their pre-defined time blocks, no problem, but if they edit and remove part of the episodes, no joy.

On the plus side though, I like the thought that we might get more seasons due to this deal. Not guaranteed, but might is better than the big unknown.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I never finished it. I watched about half the episodes then when I went back to watch the rest the Vemo app on my Samsung TV stopped working and never came back. By the time I got another device with Vemo they had been removed from the service.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Great for Alan etc. but bummer for me: SyFy is the one channel that didn't survive the Great Cable Channel Purge at my house, that I wish I still had access to.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

For those that don't have SyFy - try Comic-Con HQ
(warning, streaming service with subscription fee, but fairly reasonable fee)

monthly plan for $5.00 flat or an annual plan at the discounted rate of $50.00.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

For SyFy shows I really want to see right away (Dark Matter, The Expanse) I buy the season on Amazon. Else I wait for it to show up somewhere for streaming (a lot of the SyFy shows end up on Netflix before the next season starts). So far the cost of buying the seasons for shows I want to watch is less than adding the channel back to my cable lineup.

I'll take a look at Comic-Con HQ, thanks for the pointer!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Reminder - SyFy's airing's of Con Man start this weekend, actually Saturday night (9/9/2017).

SyFy network will be running the excellent comedy Con Man (Convention Man) http://www.syfy.com/conman starring Firefly/Serenity star (and also a key actor from the very funny movie Dodgeball) Alan Tudyk.

ConMan is incredibly funny and a pretty quick watch.

Originally released independently, SyFy has combined mini webisodes into longer TV friendly shows. Set your DVR or better yet, watch it live. Laugh yourself silly and then tell SyFy network ( try through here: http://www.syfy.com/feedback ) how much you enjoyed the shows and would like to see more. So far two seasons of webisodes were made. If the show proves popular, hopefully SyFy will help to make sure a 3rd season (and beyond) happens.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Thanks for the reminder


----------

